# do you poop in cups if ur too lazy to walk to the bathroom?



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

i was thinking why not take it to a whole new level? you waste a lot of time pooping in the bathroom. you never have to leave your computer! how awesome is that? you could keep tissue paper near you and just throw it in the toilet later with your poop.


----------



## No Name (Jul 22, 2012)

Who needs cups?


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mmmmmmmmm.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

The smells.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Groce


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

Adult diapers is where it's at!


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Nothing like starting your day with a big ol' poop in your cup.


----------



## scriabin221 (Nov 16, 2008)

Only if it's a microwave safe cup, so I can put it in the fridge for later.


----------



## CoolRanch (Mar 24, 2013)

Nah, I have been known to piss in an empty 24oz coke bottle though if the bathroom is occupied.


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)

That's just too unhygienic for me.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Cups can't contain me.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

i poop in my hand and then shoot it for the toilet like a basketball


way more fun than regular pooping


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Only if there are *two girls* for the *one cup*,


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Ewww, god no! I may be a computer junkie and absolute videogame addict, but I hope I'll never go to that level.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

nubly said:


> Only if there are *two girls* for the *one cup*,


oh gawd *has terrible flash back*

i wasnt right for like 3 months after seeing that vid


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

It's easier just to have a dump out the window. That way it's the gardiners problem.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

wtf? Some of you have been on here for too long.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to president Theodore Roosevelt's mansion in Oyster Bay, New York for a class trip. Damn, that place was so big. It was my first time there but I already knew the area since on Sundays I went to my dad's job which was at a rich people's home and it was only like 10 minutes away from the mansion. They had seats in that mansion facing a table where people could use the bathroom on those seats so they wouldn't have to go to the restroom.


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

farfegnugen said:


> wtf? Some of you have been on here for too long.


Or not long enough. xD

I am interested though.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Just can't get enough of threads like these. Otherwise, I'd rather not partake in something like this~


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I just wonder if that's your avatar of Pete Wentz. Anyway, no I've never pooped in a cup before. I did pee before though. I was too lazy to walk to the restroom. So I got a plastic cup and did my business in the pantry. With the door locked of course. This wasn't the first time so whatever.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

Lol u mad bro?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I don't know what is more disturbing, the question or the fact that results are public.

There has been a history of the polls being messed up when they are public, so for the record, my selection was "no, gross".


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Interesting but I don't think they make cups big enough to contain my dumps.


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

Absolutely. I keep three large mugs near my computer so I can poop in them without having to walk to the bathroom.

Three so that, when one gets full, I have 2 more back-up poop chalices.

When they all get full, I carry them into the kitchen and empty them into the pressure cooker.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Strong what the ****


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Much lulz were had in this thread.


----------



## cosmicslop (Nov 24, 2012)

i'm on the winning team. pooping in cups.


----------



## wallenstein (Mar 27, 2013)

you can cup your hand and poop in that. Like monkeys do. Whether you fling it is up to you.


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

Depends what sort of poo I think I'm going to have, if it's a slippery oily one which sticks to your *** like Tarmac then no. However if I'm having a more solid crusty like poo then I'd try a cup but as mentioned in previous posts I think it will be hard to find a cup big enough. So I thought a bowl might be preferable on such an occasion. If my poos a bit liquidy Id probably just use like a plastic bag (well a few for seepage) also if I pooed a liquidy one in a glass someone might drink it by mistake (it might taste great if they like nuts). So overall I think there's too much risk involved therefore ill just **** myself most of the time.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

c'mon the last one about the piss cups was semi-sensible , but this one about crap cups is a load of S**T, if you forgive the expression.

Who the F*** would actually do this......? LOL....


----------



## crazaylulu (Feb 12, 2010)

typemismatch said:


> It's easier just to have a dump out the window. That way it's the gardiners problem.


That's some good fertilizer right there :yes


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)

wallenstein said:


> you can cup your hand and poop in that. Like monkeys do. Whether you fling it is up to you.


What's wrong with you, you philistine!


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

KILOBRAVO said:


> c'mon the last one about the piss cups was semi-sensible , but this one about crap cups is a load of S**T, if you forgive the expression.
> 
> Who the F*** would actually do this......? LOL....


How DARE you talk S*** about my cup of S***


----------



## Limmy (Feb 15, 2013)

i knew infamous would be a yes vote


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Eeewwwwww!


----------



## Lil Sebastian (Feb 26, 2012)

crazaylulu said:


> That's some good fertilizer right there :yes


Too right. A nice window box, some begonia bulbs and soon you'll have quite the display.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

No.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

no just no


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

No, gross!! why would someone want to do that?


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

_I am interested in trying this_


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Who needs cups. My dog poops outside, why can't I?


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

No. would never. Thought about peeing in a bottle because of anxiety but never did.


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

gross


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

ew. gross. I'm pretty sure the line stops there... right there where on other side the poop is in a cup.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

god no. poop belongs in the poop receptacle.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Jcgrey said:


> No. would never. Thought about peeing in a bottle because of anxiety but never did.


Sadly I have actually had to do this :b


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

This thread has made my day. No doubt about that.

>Taking a creamy poop in a plastic cup from Wendy's, freezing it, then letting it thaw to the right consistency, and letting it pass off as a chocolate frostee

Never done this, but this is what this thread has made me devise.


----------



## FrostSpike (Jun 12, 2013)

This forum is going down the toilet


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Never tried that before, but people tell me that I should be open to new things. :b



illmatic1 said:


> oh gawd *has terrible flash back*
> 
> i wasnt right for like 3 months after seeing that vid


Dude, it isn't _that_ bad.

Although, I showed it to my family and they couldn't continue watching it after 10 seconds. Wusses.


----------



## stomachknots (May 7, 2010)

what??? lol


----------



## Torkani (Nov 9, 2012)

Yuck...


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

Nah, I'm good.


----------

